# Deer Feeder Plans



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey all,

I am looking to build a basic wood deer feeder. We had one on our property but a tree fell on it and smashed it during a recent windstorm. Just so you know, we do not use the feeder to "bait and shoot". We don't hunt. We just like watching deer on our very remote property. Nothing against hunting, we just choose not to.

The feeder we had was a very simply constructed feeder. Had a little roof and a trough about 4 feet long. 

I just wondered if anyone had plans or knew where I might be able to find some free plans. I have looked and most of what I am finding is made out of PVC.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re:*

I would take a look at how the calf / cow feeders are built.
But, that may be too large for what you are wanting to do.
They had an inverted A frame on the top so the feed would naturally flow down and towards the center of the trough as the feed is eaten. 
A small tin roof pitched so the rain will not fall into the storage area.
Usually these were built for access from both sides. I don't have a pic of one unfortunately.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I used to live not far away in Michigan, where deer feeding stations were the cause of an epidemic of..... I think it was deer tuberculosis or something like that. Anyway, before launching your plan if you haven't done so already I suggest contacting your game warden people to see if there is anything you need to know.

SteveEl


----------



## Ogee Fillet (Aug 20, 2009)

I like and use the PVC feeders in the link. 
http://www3.sympatico.ca/konecny/deerfeeder.htm
SteveEl is correct, check with your Department of Natural Recourses before putting out feeders, it my be unlawful.
I have seen CWD first hand in the upper Midwest, it ain’t pretty.
　
CWD == Chronic Wasting Disease
http://www.cwd-info.org/pdf/CWD%20Brochure.pdf

http://www.cwd-info.org/index.php/fuseaction/policy.regulationsMap


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't have plans but after reading I thought I would write to recommend you look into getting a camera to mount near your feeder. A friend doesn't hunt either but is always emailing me pictures of bears, deer, and all sorts of animals his camera has taken pictures of. I believe it is motion activated, and probably not too expensive becuase my friend squeeks when he walks. Just thought I'd add 2 cents worth.


----------



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm probably the worst woodworker on this forum but I know a decent bit about deer. Our "trough" is very similar to those in pastures. On cool thing you can do while designing your feeder is to place vertical rebar stakes (closed at both ends) between the deer and the corn. Make 'em work for it. When the bucks begin to shed their antlers you'll be amazed at how many you'll find in the bin. I've got a friend who turns the flute end of all of his duck calls out of them.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the responses. We live full time in a suburb of Chicago. The deer feeder will be at our cabin in northern Wisconsin. I have checked the Wisconsin DNR regulations and deer feeders are permitted and regulated in our county. We are within all of the documented regulations.

As one of the posters mentioned, we have the feeder solely for viewing and photography purposes. 

I will look around to see if I can find some of the pasture feeding "troughs" mentioned above.


----------

